# Chipley, FL - LH white female



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

They have her listed as a white GSD/Aussie mix, but I'm just not seeing that. I see a LH white, very pretty GSD. 
Mods, if you think she is a mix, please delete. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Chipley, FL | Bloom


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

In Florida... wow.. she is goregous... I'm going to look her up...


----------



## Blue2009 (Feb 1, 2011)

Any new info on Bloom? I sent the shelter an email to inquire about her but did not get a response. Going to give them a call when I get a second and see if she is still there. Do you think she is purebred GSD? The hair on her ears looks longer than the rest of her hair


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She looks a lot like our female looked when she was younger. (maybe 9mths to 18mths.)

The ear tuffs are a sign of long stock, feathering might come in as she gets older. Annie's feathering really started to show up after she was around 2.


----------



## whitegsdmom (Dec 5, 2006)

The petfinder link didn't work. Does anyone know what happened to Bloom?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

PetFinder listing is gone. I really pray she made it out.


----------

